# Changes to Tarmac SL for 2007



## simonkeeton (Jun 22, 2006)

After test riding a fair amount of rides, I am seriously eyeing the Tarmac SL; I just love the ride.

Still saving for the purchase, and before I actually buy I wanted to see if anyone had insight into the changes for the 2007 model. I saw the recently introduced Roubaix SL on cyclingnews.com (very cool), and wanted to know if there were any major changes planned for the 2007 Tarmac SL.

Appreciate any help,

Simon


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

the seatstays on that Roubaix SL are very cool and very scary at the same time.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

simonkeeton said:


> After test riding a fair amount of rides, I am seriously eyeing the Tarmac SL; I just love the ride.
> 
> Still saving for the purchase, and before I actually buy I wanted to see if anyone had insight into the changes for the 2007 model. I saw the recently introduced Roubaix SL on cyclingnews.com (very cool), and wanted to know if there were any major changes planned for the 2007 Tarmac SL.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure they are redoing the chainstays as some of the biggest and smallest sizes has issues for a few users with chain rub on the stays, especially for 12-25's and 12-27's. Other then that I doubt it.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Why would the size of the cassette matter? Which stays? There is no way the chain could rub the seat stays, and it would seem that any problem with the chain stays would occur with an 11t in back.

I have a 61cm and there is no problem.




Coolhand said:


> Pretty sure they are redoing the chainstays as some of the biggest and smallest sizes has issues for a few users with chain rub on the stays, especially for 12-25's and 12-27's. Other then that I doubt it.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh, BTW, dealers should probably know in a couple of weeks if there are major changes coming.


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

2007 S-works bikes won't be at the dealers for many months....sometimes as late as Dec/Jan


----------

